# Can we keep politics in in the political forum?



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2015)

I come here to discuss cycling. I've configured things (great feature, btw) so I don't get to learn people's views on social welfare, thus can continue to discuss cycling with them. 

Now a lot of discussion about refugees is bleeding into cafe. ( I've even leapt down the rabbit hole and contributed to one.) Is this regarded as ok, or is it just because moderators haven't noticed the thread and moved it? I.E. do I need to add cafe to my ignore list?
Edit : thanks. I see my rabbit hole has been moved


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

There is always a grey area between discussions in cafe and SCP, depending on how a subject is discussed. Though just because it is moved to SCP for a stronger debate should not mean that it is then open to insult other members of CC.


----------



## Brandane (7 Sep 2015)

summerdays said:


> There is always a grey area between discussions in cafe and SCP, depending on how a subject is discussed. Though just because it is moved to SCP for a stronger debate should not mean that it is then open to insult other members of CC.


If you set foot in the lion's den, you know what to expect! Steer clear is the best advice, but it does appear that some of "them" are getting bored arguing among themselves and are now looking for fights elsewhere.


----------



## summerdays (7 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> If you set foot in the lion's den, you know what to expect! Steer clear is the best advice, but it does appear that some of "them" are getting bored arguing among themselves and are now looking for fights elsewhere.


They are allowed out of there (with good behavior)... in the same way others may enter. But the more rigorous style of debating is meant to stay within those walls.


----------

